# Scoffold/Lift Advice for Exterior project



## BrintonPainting (Oct 4, 2010)

I am bidding to repaint the exterior of a 6 story hotel. Most is accessible by lift but the area around the pool is not accessible by lift. The roof is copper and arch-shaped. What are the best alternatives to a lift that you have used?
Is it absolutely necessary to back roll on a repaint? Any formulas for figuring the extra paint needed for back rolling as well as back rolling prices? 
Thanks, Matt


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

are you just bidding this job or do you have the job ?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ......:no:.......read the third word in the OP's post :wallbash: :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pickles!!!!


----------



## BrintonPainting (Oct 4, 2010)

As mentioned, I'm only bidding this job. I have never used anything other than a lift so I'm not familiar with what might be the most cost effective and easy to use in an occupied hotel setting.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Photos?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

BrintonPainting said:


> As mentioned, I'm only bidding this job. I have never used anything other than a lift so I'm not familiar with what might be the most cost effective and easy to use in an occupied hotel setting.


Seriously, introduce yourself first.

you should work your way up to this type of contract. 

just sayin'...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Can you get a lift to go up that high? I think you would need something bigger than a standard scissor lift.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

have you considered swing staging? i think you have to have 220 power on the roof and 5000 lbs anchorage points for each worker to use this and some structural factors to be considered. im no expert on this type of work, others here probably know more than me.


----------



## BrintonPainting (Oct 4, 2010)

dvp, I was considering swing staging, but I don't think it is an option on this hotel being that it has a arch-shaped copper roof. Nothing to anchor the staging to. Thanks for your input!

I will work on photos. I can get lifts that high. I was meaning boom lifts, not a scissor lift. I have found them as long as 135'.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Put your 40' ladder on a scissor lift and you will be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrintonPainting (Oct 4, 2010)

Not a bad idea! :thumbup: I wonder what OSHA would think about that!?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Why not get a 100' articulating lift? We spray and back roll stucco only, gives an even finish.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Why not get a 100' articulating lift? We spray and back roll stucco only, gives an even finish.


You don't backroll cedar siding? That's a must for me,especially with a latex stain.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I noticed this thread is over 5 months old. Without seeing the job I would say Swing Stage or Stationary Scaffold. With Boom Lifts out of the question I would go old school Boatswain Chair. Do not try this at home, it takes special traing!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Just noticed my spelling. Really guys Don't Try this at Home until you have gone the extra mile to learn these technics. It is part of Marine, Industrial and Commercial Painting that takes Special "Training and Equipment".


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've used cornish hooks a lot on building where we could not use or where counter weight's would not work. We would use them with a 24'x24" walkboard. Here is a picture of one the jobs where we used the hooks. We had to get the hooks special made for the job due to swing back that was needed to get up against the building wall. When you use hooks you ALWAYS use Tie-Backs also. Also, don't be hard on me. These pictures are about 20 years old so some OSHA guidlines have changed since then:whistling2: This was on a 10 story apartment building.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

painter213 said:


> I've used cornish hooks a lot on building where we could not use or where counter weight's would not work. We would use them with a 24'x24" walkboard. Here is a picture of one the jobs where we used the hooks. We had to get the hooks special made for the job due to swing back that was needed to get up against the building wall. When you use hooks you ALWAYS use Tie-Backs also. Also, don't be hard on me. These pictures are about 20 years old so some OSHA guidlines have changed since then:whistling2: This was on a 10 story apartment building.


Heres my response to that......no friggin way am i using cornish hooks, cornish hens or even circle hooks!!lol i dont have the marbles for that type of work.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Come on Hill!!!!!!!!!! Grow you a set of Brass Ones and come on up to New Heights!! 

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ain't got it like I used to either man. I used to do some crazy stuff off the ground. I take my time and stay tied off all the time now.


----------

